

An Incubator for Innovation - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/10/science/an-incubator-for-innovation.html?ref=technology

======
biomimic
Looks like Google got some ideas from Berkeley Lab too:
[https://www.kaggle.com/c/word2vec-nlp-
tutorial/forums/t/1234...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/word2vec-nlp-
tutorial/forums/t/12349/word2vec-is-based-on-an-approach-from-lawrence-
berkeley-national-lab)

